# Box turtle enclosure pictures?



## jackrat (Jun 14, 2010)

Would love to see pictures of box turtle enclosures.I know there are some really nice ones out there.So be proud of your efforts and let us have a peek!


----------



## chadk (Jun 14, 2010)

http://tortoiseforum.org/search.php...23eac163f72ec93ba0&sortby=lastpost&order=desc
http://tortoiseforum.org/search.php...23eac163f72ec93ba0&sortby=lastpost&order=desc
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-9401.html?highlight=box+turtles


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2010)

Boxturtle Arbor. There are grapevines growing on it now.


----------



## terryo (Jun 14, 2010)

Still not finished with my new boxie garden yet, so they're still in here:


----------

